# My husband has to be in control of EVERYTHING!!!



## danielle.adams.1983 (May 11, 2011)

My husband received a rather large inheritance from his uncle's passing. He deposited that money in his personal account, leaving some of our personal bills in debt on my credit report along with maxed credit cards, and has fixed everything on his own credit to purchase "our family home" in only his name. I'm terrified. We've been having a lot of battles lately and so I've sought legal counsel because I just feel so hurt. They told me that if his inheritance stays in his own personal account and he uses it to purchase the home, it isn't marital property. I'm not selfish, I don't want the money. I just don't want him to be able to just kick me out of it. I won't go ANYWHERE without my kids, and I want them to have a home! I don't want things to be hard for them if he goes on an "ego trip." I think it's completely unfair! I've made sacrifice after sacrifice. Now it's to the point that I feel weak, and am completely going against everything I believe in. We have separate bank accounts, he makes twice the money I do and I pay half of our bills and buy most of the groceries. Am I crazy?? Or is this normal?? HELP!!!


----------



## AgentD (Dec 27, 2010)

Have you asked him WHY he set it up like that?


----------



## Kauaiguy (May 8, 2011)

While it's true that a person's inheritance belongs to only them unless the funds has been co-mingled with the married couples funds, it's unlikely that the court will rule against the mother having the children if a divorce happens.

The children would have to have been neglected and pretty much abused by the mother for her to lose her kids. As long as you're able to provide food and shelter for the children, you'll be able to keep them as long as you want them.

Furthermore, I would be willing to bet that the court will make your husband pay you a hefty child support payments as well as Alimony payments, knowing that he has a good job as well as a hefty inheritance.

Hopefully you have good enough lawyers to make this all happen. Good Luck to you and your children.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Who pays the taxes on that estate.


----------



## sisters359 (Apr 9, 2009)

Are you already living in this house? Have you paid into the mortgage up to now? If so, how does he expect to split the proceeds of the new purchase? And, if so, can't you just refuse to sign over the house to him? This may be your last chance to retain a claim on the house, so do not let him bully you. 

As to bills--if he makes 2x more, you could offer to pay 1/3 of expenses, pointing out the difference in incomes. Were the credit cards taken out during the course of the marriage? If so, turn over one for him to pay--you cannot allow yourself to be paying off all the family debt. If you let yourself get talked into taking on all that debt in the course of the marriage, find out from your attorney if your debt is also his--make sure he contributes to repaying it. 

I can see why you feel anxious, so take any measure you can to protect your investment in the house, if you have made some already. He has the right to protect his inheritance, but taking over the house is going too far. Keep talking to your attorney for advice.


----------

